# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Нужно 4GB на GA-8KNXP (Вер. 1.x)

## siv

Понимаю что банально но тем не менее.
Есть GA-8KNXP (Вер. 1.x) BIOS F13 и 4 плашки DDR400 по 1ГБ KINGSTON двух стороние (стоят в 1,2,4,5) слотах в Manual говорят о 4ГБ, но никак больше 3584 МБ не получается. Попарно работают и в системе, и в тестах. Работают и три в singl mode, но хочется получить обещанного. Заранее благодарен .

----------


## Alex_Ltd

Чего ни ставь и как не крути, больше не выжмешь!:)  У производителей другая система вычисления объёма памяти. Это хорошо, что столько, а то могло быть и 3,2 гига.

----------


## Sharer

У тебя пять слотов?
Стандартно: качай последние прошивки, кури мануалы по чипсету, пробуй ставить тайминги на самые медленные и вобще выставляй всю систему на минимальное быстродействие.. если не поможет вернешь... Убирай оверлок и т.д.. Сначала все в даун, если не помогло - обратно.. если помогло постепенно поднимай задача исключить параметры, которые повлияли...

----------


## Константин Дорошкин

Остальное резервируется для каких-то (хрен знает каких) целей. Можешь даже не играться - больше не получишь. Глянь на сайте Гигабайта, там должно быть про это.

----------


## yura2603

продавай 1 планку и не парься 3 Гига тебе позарез  можно даже файл подкачки вырубить вообще и гонять в играх, но не во всех :) у меня на дюале стоит по гигу, и летает всё, мать старая , 2004 года видяха Agp 7600gs, и в Fear гоняю на максимуме

----------

